

Less is more - webology
http://nathanborror.com/posts/2009/dec/1/less-more/

======
snitko
This is exactly the gem I was looking for. I had my own implementation of it
<http://github.com/snitko/cssdryer2> but this one is obviously so much better.
Thanks for the link.

